# November Whirlyball



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey All,
Who is up for Whirlyball next month, I am thinking the Tuesday before or after Thanksgiving. I know it is hunting season and people are busy so if we don't have enough interest we will shoot for December. 

If you are interested post up and if we have enough I will put it together.
I feel the sudden urge to hack away at certain members...you know who you are!!!!! :evilsmile :lol: :lol: 

Whirlyball is played on an enclosed court approximately 40 ft wide by 100 ft long with ten bumper cars, five cars each of yellow and red. Each person is given a Jai-Alai-like wicket they use to throw a softball size waffle ball at a basketball size target hanging at each end of the court. When you hit the target your team is given two points. Checking, of course, is allowed. Each arena has its own referee who sees that things do not get out of hand, helps with rules interpretation, (we normally have none), and contributes color commentary. Each round lasts 13 minutes with 2 minutes for player changes so we can have four games per hour. The rest of the waiting players can watch the games through the glass around the arena. Both players and spectators have a great time! Adult beverages ARE permitted and recommended!! Snacks & munchies are also recommended while spectating.

WhirlyBall Clinton Township is located at:

19781 15 MILE RD.

CLINTON TWP, MI. 48035


----------



## Off the wall (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm in.

Mike


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Whielt ball is one awesome game! Depending on the date i would love to come out and meet some guys.


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sounds Great. I have'nt played whirly ball in quite a while. I don't remember off hand how much it cost?


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

OK Guys,
So far we have:
Trouttime
The Neighbor
Phil
Angie
Off the wall
RyGuy525
Madduck98

We need a few more people to make this happen. 10 people is minimum, but 15 people is best, that way you have time for a beverage break in between games!  plus it is a little cheaper.

Whats up with you regulars?!! Are you getting too old or are you just scared!! :evilsmile 

We are looking at Tuesday the 21st or Tuesday the 28th, let me know what day works best.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

For me it would have to be the 28th i'll be on a cruise for the first date.


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

Either date should be fine with me. Pencil me in at this point. Always a good time!!!!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

fishkram said:


> Either date should be fine with me. Pencil me in at this point. Always a good time!!!!


Hey Mark,
Got you penciled in.

So far we have:
Trouttime
The Neighbor
Phil
Angie
Off the wall
RyGuy525
Madduck98
Fishkram

Come'on you :chicken:'s :evilsmile


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Depending on the time of night i should be able to get my cousin to come along.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

RyGuy525 said:


> Depending on the time of night i should be able to get my cousin to come along.


Hey RyGuy,
We usually play 2 hrs., if there is a big turn out 3 hrs. Start time is between 6:00-7M to 9:00-10M depending how many hours we play. It is also looking like the date will be the 28th, let me know if your cousin is interested.

I will be sending PM's to some of the regulars to see if they will be attending and will post next week on how much and where to send the money. Can't wait guys and gals this is always a great time!!!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh Yeah!!

Might want to send PM's to the regulars, I was just informed of this thread today.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

No Whirly ball for me until after the 1st of the year....


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> No Whirly ball for me until after the 1st of the year....


Joel, you wimp!! :evilsmile 

Hey Neal, will be PM'ing the regulars this evening, does this mean you are in for the game?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Haven't missed one yet....I'm planning on it.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

28th should work but there is no way in hell im going out on that court with you crazy guys. :yikes: Ill drink some pops and watch the carnage from behind the safety of the glass. :lol:


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

My cousin said he's in so count me for 2.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey all,
Looks like we may hit 15 do we want to go 2 or 3 hours? 
So far we have:
Trouttime
The Neighbor
Phil
Angie
Off the wall
RyGuy525 + 1
Madduck98
Fishkram
Neal
Gone Fishing
Gone Fishing JR
Come'on you :chicken:'s


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey All,
We have 12 confirmed players which comes out to $28.00 per player for 2 hrs (they raised the price a little this year). We will play from 7:00 pm to 9:00 pm and will shoot for a HR game in December. I need to send a deposit in to reserve our spot, so please make your checks payable and send to:
Sean O'Reilly
21431 Jefferson St.
Farmington Hills, Mi. 48336

Just a reminder this is a BYOB (drinks) adult or otherwise and you can also bring munchies to pass, if you will be bringing something post up so we do not have duplicates. I will be bringing tortilla chips and Mexican dip as well as a veggie tray. Cant wait to kickoff this Whirlyball season, see you all there!!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Forgot about that last week.....


I'm game....Need to take out some frustrations :evilsmile


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I will go. Don't hurt the old chick!!!! Check's in the mail.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> I will go. Don't hurt the old chick!!!! Check's in the mail.


Hey Wildchild,
No worries there, we have found that we need to give the ladies padded Wickets, as they are much more mean and nasty on court than the men!!! :evil:  Glad you can join us...it is a riot!!

Brian, got you down too, can't wait to slash and bash!!  :lol: 

So far we have:
Trouttime
The Neighbor
Phil
Angie
Off the wall
RyGuy525 + 1
Madduck98
Fishkram
Neal
Gone Fishing
Gone Fishing JR
Salmonslammer
1wildchild

Come'on you :chicken:'s


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Put me down for a maybe.

Been trying to get some hunting in when I get a break after work. 
But it gets dark at like 5:30 so that should not be much of an issue, and I would really like to _legally _beat the crap out of some of you guys (hint: rhymes with "heel"). 

Sean's is a good dude and is exempt from any kidney-rupturing cheap-shots I might muster.
But the rest of youse...


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Well i just found out from my boss that she wont give me the night off. So I'm sorry to say that i wont be attending the hack fest. Hopefully I can make it to the next one it sounded like a lot of fun.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Kevin said:


> Put me down for a maybe.
> 
> Been trying to get some hunting in when I get a break after work.
> But it gets dark at like 5:30 so that should not be much of an issue, and I would really like to _legally _beat the crap out of some of you guys (hint: rhymes with "heel").
> ...


:lol: Hey Kevin, hope you can make it Bud!! Its too bad several of the members on the top of MY LIST will not be in attendance, guess Neal better wear body armor!!! :evilsmile 

No sweat RyGuy, hope you can make the next one! I will try and fill these two slots, but if anyone would like to bring a friend please do so, and let me know if you are, thanks!!

So far we have:
Trouttime
The Neighbor
Phil
Angie
Off the wall
Madduck98
Fishkram
Neal
Gone Fishing
Gone Fishing JR
Salmonslammer
1wildchild
Kevin...maybe
KbKrause...maybe


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey All,
Just a reminder tomorrow night is the game from 7:00pm to 9:00pm, if you need an address or directions please let me know...I can't wait it will be a riot as always! We have had a few cancellations as well as additions, if you cannot make it please let me know, see you all tomorrow night!!
So far we have:
Trouttime
The Neighbor
Phil
Angie
Brian
Jeff
Madduck98
Neal
Gone Fishing
Gone Fishing JR
Salmonslammer
1wildchild
Kevin...maybe
KbKrause...maybe
Fishkram...maybe


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Sean,
Hunting tomorrow, a little farther north. 
Don't think I will be able to get back across town.

Sorry, catch you guys next time.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry Sean. Cant make this one. I would love to come wack you in head a few times  with my racket, but wont be able to make it.

Please give Neal and Salmonslammer a few good wacks for me, just because.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Kevin said:


> Sean,
> Hunting tomorrow, a little farther north.
> Don't think I will be able to get back across town.
> 
> Sorry, catch you guys next time.


Kevin,
Good luck, hope you get the buck my friend!! Hmmm, if so maybe venison saucage for Decembers game?!!  






Melon said:


> Sorry Sean. Cant make this one. I would love to come wack you in head a few times  with my racket, but wont be able to make it.
> 
> Please give Neal and Salmonslammer a few good wacks for me, just because.


Hey Mike,
I am more sorry than you that you can't make this game! ...Tell you what, I will even pay for your game...if you show for Decembers round!!! :evilsmile


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Let me know when the Decemeber one is. Im in.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gals,
Thanks to all for a good round of games and a great time!!! I will post soon on Decembers game, it is tentatively planned for Tuesday the 19th.

Oh Yea...Yellow Rules and Red Drools!!!!! :evil:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Should have come along.
Landowner's son mistakenly let the dogs out at about 4:40, and they came running back toward me making a racket. Decided to call it a day  

Can't look a gift horse in the mouth, but it sucks when your time is limited to have a hunt interrupted.
I will try to catch the December go-round Sean.


----------

